# Wanted: Snakes, Amphibians, Reptiles for book photo shoot



## DKDesigner (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello,

Apologies if this is an unwanted intrusion on the site. I'm a designer working at reference publisher Dorling Kindersley (www.dk.com); we're currently doing a book on Snakes, Amphibians and Reptiles, due to publish in mid March, and we're in need of some help finding images.

We want to photograph a large number of animals that we currently have no images for. Due to the fast-approaching deadline for the book, this has become a fairly urgent matter so I would massively appreciate any assistance!

The list of animals that we are looking for is at the bottom of this thread. If a certain number of these animals could be provided at a single location (say 8 or 10 minimum) then we could send a photographer over to do a shoot; reasonable travel and food expenses would be reimbursed, and providers would be credited in the book. 

If no one has any of these animals themselves, (I realise a lot of them are probably unusual/rare) then perhaps they would know of someone who does or could get hold of them... Many thanks in advance for your time!

*SNAKES:*
Western coral snake; Spitting cobra; Inland taipan; Coastal taipan; Pelagic sea snake; Tentacled snake; Hognosed pit viper; Bushmaster; any other Lachesis species; South American pipesnake (pinesnake?); Arafura filesnake; Cape file snake; Gharial

*LIZARDS:*
Mwanza red-headed lezard; Blue-tailed day gecko; Burton's snake lizard; Caiman lizard; Chinese crocodile lizard; Mountain horned lizard;

*SALAMANDERS:* Fire salamander

*FROGS/TOADS:*
Indian purple frog; Corroboree toadlet; Turtle frog; Smokey jungle frog; Lake Titicaca frog; Darwin's frog; Colombian horned frog; Red-spotted toad; Oak toad; American toad; Three-toed amphiuma; Tailed frog; Wolksberg dwarf chameleon; Leaf-tailed gecko


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

We could really do with some scientific names for these species. For instance you state you want a leaf tailed gecko - that refers to about 20 species. The same for a few of the species lists. I keep a few of these along with soe of the others but it all depends on what you want. 

There is also no mention of payment for the supply of the animals...this will be a concern for most, having provided animals and worked with others who do the same this is a little odd. 

Jay


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

My past experience with publishers like this is that they rarely ever pay the going rate.

They tend to go for the fact that many people want their names in (very small) print in the acknowledgements.

I produced a whole load of images for a book and supplied animals and when I asked what they were paying they got all shitty.

I quoted the standard picture rates and they told me I should feel grateful to have my images considered for their book.

I told them to ..........off

They published the book with crap piccies they got for free off some muppet who gave them away

Not saying these are the same but there are rated that are acceptable and piss take ones


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

There's some pretty specialised animals on that list. Not too sure if anyone will allow a photographer near their venomous snakes, I know certainly wouldn't. Insurance is one factor, as is the unpredictability of the snakes and the photographer (unless taken through the glass). 

You may be better off asking if someone can provide you with the images you're after - as well as offering a reasonable amount, along with being credited in the book.


----------



## DKDesigner (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello,

In response to some of the comments received:

I've listed the scientific names below.

Regarding payment, we would be happy to discuss fees for the supply of animals. Sorry I can't be more specific about an exact figure, it rather depends on the number being provided. For example we were looking at a daily rate from one supplier of £700 for 14 animals. We would also provide you with any images taken on the shoot for personal use or self-promotion etc. Other than that unfortunately we simply do not have a big budget for this book, so we are naturally looking to keep costs down where possible.

The more dangerous animals would obviously be a problem but all animals would be shot inside perspex cases. Ideally we would also have a fully insured handler on site.

Scientific names:
*SNAKES:*
Western coral snake _Micruroides euryxanthus_; Spitting cobra _Naja siamensis_; Inland taipan _Oxyuranus microlepidotus_; Coastal taipan _O.scutellatus_; Pelagic sea snake _Pelamis platurus_; Tentacled snake _Erpeton tenticulatum_; Hognosed pit viper P_rothidium nasutum_; Bushmaster _Lachesis muta_; any other Lachesis species; South American pipesnake _Anilius scytale_; Arafura filesnake _Acrochordus arafurae_; Cape file snake _Gonionotophis capensis_; Gharial _Gavialis gangeticus_.

*LIZARDS:*
Mwanza red-headed lizard _Agama mwanzae_; Blue-tailed day gecko _Phelsuma cepediana (or similar)_; Burton's snake lizard _Lialis burtonis_; Caiman lizard _Dracaena guianensis (or D. paraguayensis)_; Chinese crocodile lizard _Shinisaurus crocodilurus_; Mountain horned lizard_ Acanthosaura crucigera_;

*SALAMANDERS:* Fire salamander

*FROGS/TOADS:*
Indian purple frog _Nasikobatrachus sahyadrensis_; Corroboree toadlet _Pseudophyrne corroboree_; Turtle frog _Myobatrachus gouldii_; Smokey jungle frog _Leptodactylus pentadactylus_; Lake Titicaca frog _Telmatobius culeus_; Darwin's frog _Rhinoderma darwinii_; Colombian horned frog _C. calcarata_; Red-spotted toad _A. punctatus_; Oak toad _A quercicus_; American toad _A. americanus_; Three-toed amphiuma _Amphiuma tridactylus_; Tailed frog _Ascaphus truei_; Wolksberg dwarf chameleon _Bradypodion transvaalense_; Leaf-tailed gecko _Uroplatus fimbriatus_


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

DKDesigner said:


> Scientific names:
> *SNAKES:*
> Western coral snake _Micruroides euryxanthus_; Spitting cobra _Naja siamensis_; Inland taipan _Oxyuranus microlepidotus_; Coastal taipan _O.scutellatus_; Pelagic sea snake _Pelamis platurus_; Tentacled snake _Erpeton tenticulatum_; Hognosed pit viper P_rothidium nasutum_; Bushmaster _Lachesis muta_; any other Lachesis species; South American pipesnake _Anilius scytale_; Arafura filesnake _Acrochordus arafurae_; Cape file snake _Gonionotophis capensis_; Gharial _Gavialis gangeticus_.
> 
> ...


Those highlighted in red are going to be phenomenally difficult/impossible to photograph live in the UK. To the best of my knowledge, there aren't any. If you just need an example them I am sure there are preserved specimens. Some of the others are going to be very difficult (e.g. _Erpeton_ and _Acrochordus_) but I know people have had them in the past, so there is a slim chance that somebody will still have some. 

P.s. a Gharial is a crocodilian.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

If it helps, I have a trio of Mehelya capensis


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

DKDesigner said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
isnt a snake


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

DKDesigner said:


> The more dangerous animals would obviously be a problem but all animals would be shot inside perspex cases. Ideally we would also have a fully insured handler on site.


If you're going to have the snake in a Perspex box, the type of images you can get is very limited, so I still think it would be better if you asked the keepers to take the pictures. Although not professionals, there're some very skilled amateurs out there, and when it comes to snakes, I'd bet they'd rival most pro's - knowing the subject, it's behaviour, and being able to control it properly is a huge advantage when photographing a dangerous snake.


----------



## alfiealbino (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a juvenile Fire salamander that could be photographed - it is a Santander fire salamander, having very bold and well defined black and yellow striped colouration. 

Feel free to contact me at [email protected] to discuss further. Have many other species if you are interested in seeing a full list. 

Ben
ClawsandJaws


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dont give anything away. Make them pay otherwise you are taking money way from professionals!


----------

